# Shitty poudre



## miker (Jan 26, 2006)

We took a newbie down filter plant yesterday night. There is an upside down porta potty halfway in the river  . Looks like some yahoos pushed it in from the road construction site. On the right side of the road after the bridge where RTR keeps their boats (river-right). 

The level of filter plant is marginal, a lot of rock dodging. But if the level comes up it will become a real creacher craft.


----------



## FLOWTORCH (Mar 5, 2004)

Grrr, I saw that crapper on the side of the road last week and wondered how long it would take before someone threw it in the river.

Same shit happens (almost)every year. They put those things out for the marathon and every year some pickle-kisser chucks it in the river. A holes.


----------



## jeffy (Sep 17, 2004)

Who do we need to call to get this taken care of?


----------



## miker (Jan 26, 2006)

jeffy said:


> Who do we need to call to get this taken care of?


I think it is MSI? I did not get a good look at the poop company.


----------



## &d (Apr 28, 2006)

Just tell em guer -- er- gorillas moved it. That is, if anyone asks.


----------

